# photo finish lures



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's some mullet baits that I painted. Please ignore the epoxy brush hair on the 5" Sammy.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice work!!!


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Croaker on a Bomber A15 Long "A".


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Those mullets look great. Have you caught with these yet? They look like they would destroy the fish around big schools of mullet where im at.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

very realistic!


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

BlueHeron said:


> Those mullets look great. Have you caught with these yet? They look like they would destroy the fish around big schools of mullet where im at.


I haven't fished 'em, yet. Still playin' around with clear coats. Right now I'm using epoxy, but, am looking for a similar alternative. The jerkbait (top right) is done over aluminum foil. The others aren't.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I like the scale pattern the mesh makes. What kind of paint do you use?


-mac-


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's some cranks and stuff.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I like the scale pattern the mesh makes. What kind of paint do you use?
> 
> -mac-


Mostly Createx and Auto Air.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are very impressive!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Cool!!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Those cranks are work's of art!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Whoa......excellent job!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Those are incredible you have a gift sir.


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful work Salty - keep it up. They're getting better and better!


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Where do you get those scale shhets ? Been looking for that style.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Lookin good Salty!


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

RonnieS said:


> Where do you get those scale shhets ? Been looking for that style.


www.lurelayouts.com


----------



## candk324 (Feb 8, 2010)

reeltimer said:


> Those cranks are work's of art!


Agreed. Thats one of those deals where they look to good to use.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link ! Good stuff there.
That is some great work. I first thought they may be skins?
Those last cranks are off the scale!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, guys. Glad you like them.

My plan is to start selling these lures and others from my FaceBook page in a couple weeks. Problem is.....I've already had so many requests that I'm not sure I can keep up.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I see some talent.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

WOW!!! Now that's some very real looking baits. Nice work.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice lures bud ! Keep it up I think the small businesses are better because they take there work by hand keep it up ! Het they would put a hammering on some bass, id like to get a rod with scales on it lol 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

saltshaker1 said:


> Thanks for the comments, guys. Glad you like them.
> 
> My plan is to start selling these lures and others from my FaceBook page in a couple weeks. Problem is.....I've already had so many requests that I'm not sure I can keep up.


PM me when you do!My dip**** little brother needs some b-day gift's.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Been playin around with a Texas Chicken pattern. I used transparent paint so as not to hide the prism effect from inside the lure. Can't really tell from the pic, but, the belly is white. How far off is this to the actual color?


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Pics are now posted on my FaceBook page if anybody is interested.

Thanks

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1295243479


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Those look awesome. Very talented


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

well if you want us to look at them you need to open your setting so we can see them.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

mustangeric said:


> well if you want us to look at them you need to open your setting so we can see them.


Here ya go.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you put trebles with green and brown feathers on it that thing would look real in the water


-mac-


----------



## greenwingart (Feb 13, 2012)

*Lures*

Man those are really nice.. I was curious are you painting lures from the store or buying lure bodies. Looks like a cool hobby to get into.

Matt
:texasflag


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

I hope the fish appreciate your work and talent as much as we do. Very nice detail.


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

I will $$$ support you.....if you loose the OU ****!

Do you know why Texas doesn't slide off the North American continent into the Gulf of Mexico?.....because Oklahoma suxs!!!! BaHaHaHa

Do you know why birds migrate upside down over Oklahoma?.....because it ain't worth ****eing on!!!! BaHAHAHA

No realy dude... those are great looking lures. Are you looking for $$$ investors?


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Bomber Long "A" and Heddon "One Knocker".


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

I use EVERY lure out there. But I ALWAYS wonder why most lures don't really "match the hatch." For example, a strawberry with a white tail soft plastic doesn't look anything like the mullet I see jumping out of the water.

I like how your lures match...which would give me more confidence in what I'm throwing.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Those are great ok. One could seriously cash in on those. A maker makes some of those that one looks exactly like....a pinfish.....$17.00 bucks each. Good job! CF? :brew2:


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's a couple more. 

A Threadfin Shad and some mullets.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

merle said:


> I use EVERY lure out there. But I ALWAYS wonder why most lures don't really "match the hatch." For example, a strawberry with a white tail soft plastic doesn't look anything like the mullet I see jumping out of the water.
> 
> I like how your lures match...which would give me more confidence in what I'm throwing.


I agree totally. What baitfish even remotely resembles "Texas Chicken"? hwell:


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

ComeFrom? said:


> Those are great ok. One could seriously cash in on those. A maker makes some of those that one looks exactly like....a pinfish.....*$17.00* bucks each. Good job! CF? :brew2:


Most of mine are about half that price.....depending on the pattern and blank I use. Although, I did sell a crankbait on ebay for an unreal amount.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Dude, those mullet topwaters are the cats ***!


-mac-


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

A Red Shad and a couple Punkinseeds.


----------



## merle (Jul 13, 2010)

You ever catch specs off that fresh water red shad?


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Those mullet imitations are the real deal. How's the action on em'?


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

merle said:


> You ever catch specs off that fresh water red shad?


Ain't never tried it.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

mustfish said:


> Those mullet imitations are the real deal. How's the action on em'?


"Imitations"??? 

The large ones are Sammy topwaters and the smaller ones are Mirr-O-Lure Catch 2000's. The jerks are Lucky Craft KO's. The jerks are "slow floaters" meaning they almost suspend. Ain't been trout fishin' in a year, so, can't speak for their productivity.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

The new ones are sick Salt. I'll post mine on here when I finish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great work. I suppose you paint reels as well? I wont tell anyone! Oops


-mac-


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Great work. I suppose you paint reels as well? I wont tell anyone! Oops
> 
> -mac-


I'm done with the reels. The pain is way more than the gain.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your a very talented fisherman! Id imagine painting a reel is crazy involved with all the prep work. Your lures look super realistic! 


-mac-


----------



## David Rowsey (Jul 20, 2005)

*Wow........*

Your mullet lures are very realistic and as good as I have ever seen. Very impressed!! I have hundreds of lures in my garage that I recycle/rehook as needed. Would love for you to trick some out for me.

www.DAVIDROWSEY.com


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

David Rowsey said:


> Your mullet lures are very realistic and as good as I have ever seen. Very impressed!! I have hundreds of lures in my garage that I recycle/rehook as needed. Would love for you to trick some out for me.
> 
> www.DAVIDROWSEY.com


I'll take that as a compliment comin' from you.  Thanks.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's a Mirr-O-Lure Catch 5 in a pogy pattern.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

And the fly guys thought they were the ones that could "match the hatch". You are an artist. In the clearer water we have from Rockport south, those will be deadly.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*Great looking art work on the lures*

You really nailed those colors and detail on the painting. I may send some of my home made wooden lures to you for the paint and topcoat. Here are some of my floater divers. They are small and I use them primarily for sight casting trout. Forgive the photo being a little burred : wos


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If i were a trout id eat it


-mac-


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

wos said:


> You really nailed those colors and detail on the painting. I may send some of my home made wooden lures to you for the paint and topcoat. Here are some of my floater divers. They are small and I use them primarily for sight casting trout. Forgive the photo being a little burred : wos


I see nothing wrong with your painting. I started to get into carving, but, don't know if I'm up to it. Folks think I'm an "artist". LOL! That could not be farther from the truth. But, patience and persistence kinda helps make up for the lack of artistic ability.

BTW, your lures look awesome and if I can help ya out...I'd be glad to.


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

Great job Salt,, wish I could paint like that, they ought to catch too


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sabine Flounder Pounder said:


> Great job Salt,, *wish I could paint like that*, they ought to catch too


You can. You might be surprised.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

pinfish


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

"Gold Nugget"


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mirr-O-Lure Top Dog


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Playin' around with colors.


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

saltshaker1 said:


> Here's a Mirr-O-Lure Catch 5 in a pogy pattern.


Has to be my favorite so far. You have some mad skillz Sir.

>E


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

What rattler said. That pogy pattern is nothing short of awesome


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Here are a couple of cranks in a foiled bluegill pattern. The one on the left is a Spro Little John and the other is a flat-sided coffin bill medium diver.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If i were a bass id eat em

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

AWESOME LURES! very artistic!


----------



## rzrbak (Jul 8, 2010)

I like your art work......really clean....



Bobby


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm considering posting some lures for sale on e-bay. I've never sold anything there, so, I need to get an idea if it's even worth the trouble. If you were surfing e-bay for freshwater crankbaits and you stumbled upon this bluegill pattern...what would be the most you'd be willing to pay?

Thanks


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I don't fish freshwater but I know some lures go for lots of money to catch stinky bass. I want two of these. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4157087&postcount=1


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I don't fish freshwater but I know some lures go for lots of money to catch stinky bass. I want two of these. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=4157087&postcount=1


Since, nationwide, bass fishing is more popular than coastal.....I thought the cranks would do better. I also thought the foiled patterns might be something different. But, I could also entertain the thought of posting saltwater stuff. :smile: I notice some Spooks on there, but, really nothing custom-painted.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

saltshaker1 said:


> I'm considering posting some lures for sale on e-bay. I've never sold anything there, so, I need to get an idea if it's even worth the trouble. If you were surfing e-bay for freshwater crankbaits and you stumbled upon this bluegill pattern...what would be the most you'd be willing to pay?
> 
> Thanks


BUMP!!!!!!!!

Nobody would even bid????  That is somewhat discouragin'. sad2sm


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would say 10 a piece


----------

